
Cut Web app development speed by 50% using complex source code generators - ipselon
Imagine you should start a greenfield project for a Web app with modern UI (for example, a new micro service, which will have a Web app for the administration purpose).<p>And imagine, you have a starter-kit with a bunch of ready to use React UI components along with infrastructure for a Web app (for example, react-redux-starter-kit, but with React Bootstrap and React Widgets libs inside).<p>In addition, you have a tool, which allows visually combine any type of components on the Web page. Moreover, this tool has an ability to generate a scaffolded source code for UI components connected to any kind of frameworks like Redux, Relay, etc. (with actions, reducers, routes, so on…).<p>The tool automatically compiles all new source code and reuses all generated components on the page.<p>Of cause, you are not limited in editing the source code of the project in your favourite IDE, because compiler and hot-loader will patch pages with your changes in tool&#x27;s workspace.<p>Would you like to use such a tool in your project?<p>And if yes, what type of the scaffolds for the source code you would like to use?<p>a) Infrastructure generators:<p>- Generate REST service with Swagger docs by entered Swagger configuration format.<p>- Generate GraphQL server by entered data structure in GraphQL schema format.<p>b) Component generators:<p>- Generate Redux wrapped components connected to existing REST API.<p>- Generate Relay wrapper components connected to existing GraphQL server.<p>BTW, such a tool is already existing: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;ipselon&#x2F;structor
======
phantom_oracle
The problem with these novel ideas is two-fold:

1) The market it appeals to would rather just write the code themselves
(programmers don't seem to like drag and drop tools - or so I am told)

2) The technology behind them is chosen through flavour-of-the-year/month

\- If this was 2013, it would have been some other JS library instead of
React.

\--------------------------------

A better solution would be to create a CRUD-generator in the raw languages
themselves that can kick-start or help get MVPs out a lot quicker than normal
(or basically eliminate the need of "I need a tech-guy to build my idea" part
of starting a startup).

Eg. you have an application that is drag-and-drop-like that generates pure
Python-3 for the backend and pure ES6 for the frontend and moves along with
these languages (and not tied to any framework).

The only catch is that it will appeal to a small market and will never be
something you can comfortably make money from.

As long as the generated-code is 'good', the project will live on for years.

